# Rehoming an older cat



## Webcat

Hi, I am new here and would appreciate some advice.

We have a 15 year old cat who has been an indoor cat for the entire time that we've had her. 

Long story short: we are currently going through a breakup and due to our circumstances, it looks like neither of us is going to be in a position to keep her. 

If that turns out to be the case, then is rehoming a 15 year old cat an option? If so, where do you recommend I begin?

I presume that, at 15, it would be too late for her to become an outdoor cat at her new home?

I would be looking to find her a safe home with caring owners who will look after her, and avoid attracting anyone who wants to acquire her just because of her breed (she's a bengal) so would it be best not to mention the breed? 

I have no experience of rescue and adoption but I want to plan ahead rather than reach the point where I have to give her up suddenly. 

Thanks.


----------



## sammy xx

Hi webcat what area are you based in please


----------



## Cookieandme

Are you really sure neither of you will be able to continue to look after her ?


----------



## Webcat

sammy xx said:


> Hi webcat what area are you based in please


Hi Sammy. I'm in south Wales.


----------



## Webcat

Cookieandme said:


> Are you really sure neither of you will be able to continue to look after her ?


Hi there. No, I'm not 100% sure at this stage - it depends where I'm going to end up. Right now there are lots of unknowns and I don't want to be in the situation of having to give her up in a hurry and not have a chance to find a decent home for her. I suppose I'm really just hoping to get information and advice at this stage so that I can leap into action as soon as I know either way. (Leaping is probably the wrong word - I certainly won't be doing this with any enthusiasm.)


----------



## sammy xx

I really hope you can find somewhere for both you and your cat as it would be a shame to move her into a new family


----------



## Webcat

I wonder if the new family will take me in as well :001_unsure:

In all seriousness, I'm not looking forward to the possibility of giving her up. Do cats adapt to new households and forget their previous owner? It would be horrible to think of her missing me.


----------



## sammy xx

I think you have to consider her age as well to be honest because she's 15 it may cause her a lot of stress.


----------



## sammy xx

Is there anybody that could possibly take her on where you could still see her if you had to part with her?


----------



## sammy xx

I'm also guessing your having to leave your place aswel?


----------



## Webcat

sammy xx said:


> I think you have to consider her age as well to be honest because she's 15 it may cause her a lot of stress.


Yes, her age (and her being an indoor cat) is at the forefront of my mind.



sammy xx said:


> Is there anybody that could possibly take her on where you could still see her if you had to part with her?


Nobody I know, unfortunately.



sammy xx said:


> I'm also guessing your having to leave your place aswel?


Yes, I will be.


----------



## Charity

My friend adopted a 15 year old cat last year through a rescue. He is very laid back and settled in straight away. I've had another friend adopted a younger Bengal and all went well. I think most cats will adapt but I really hope you get to keep your girl.


----------



## sammy xx

If only I could help webcat but unfortunately I'm too far away


----------



## Webcat

Charity said:


> My friend adopted a 15 year old cat last year through a rescue. He is very laid back and settled in straight away. I've had another friend adopted a younger Bengal and all went well. I think most cats will adapt but I really hope you get to keep your girl.


Very heartening to read that, thanks.


----------



## sammy xx

If only I could help but I'm just too far away


----------



## chillminx

I have adopted older cats (aged 13, 14, or 15) at different times over the years, from Rescues, where the cat had been given up either due to the death of the owner [and no-one in the family being able to offer a home], or to a marital breakup of the home.

It took a long time (about a year) on each occasion to get the cat to settle, and some of them never adapted fully, not in the way that younger cats do.

The last older cat I adopted when he was 15 never fully accepted being a member of our household, though after a year he did have some closeness with my OH. We had him for 2 years until he died of CKD.

I hope you can find some way to keep your cat, as it would be such a big upheaval for her to change homes at her age. But if you have to part with her try your utmost to re-home as an 'only' cat, so at least she won't have to adjust to living with strange cats in her Autumn years.


----------



## Webcat

chillminx said:


> I have adopted older cats (aged 13, 14, or 15) at different times over the years, from Rescues, where the cat had been given up either due to the death of the owner [and no-one in the family being able to offer a home], or to a marital breakup of the home.
> 
> It took a long time (about a year) on each occasion to get the cat to settle, and some of them never adapted fully, not in the way that younger cats do.
> 
> The last older cat I adopted when he was 15 never fully accepted being a member of our household, though after a year he did have some closeness with my OH. We had him for 2 years until he died of CKD.
> 
> I hope you can find some way to keep your cat, as it would be such a big upheaval for her to change homes at her age. But if you have to part with her try your utmost to re-home as an 'only' cat, so at least she won't have to adjust to living with strange cats in her Autumn years.


Thanks. Yes I had considered the 'only cat' status. She's a very affectionate and (despite her years) playful cat - not what I would call nervous. She loves nothing more than people coming to visit, even when she doesn't know the people. But she's never experienced other cats, so I would prefer not to take that risk with her at this stage of her life.


----------



## Webcat

sammy xx said:


> If only I could help but I'm just too far away


It's ok, I appreciate your consideration Sammy.

So what is the normal route when looking to list a cat for adoption? After exhausting other possiblities (ie. keeping her, or asking around) presumably it's to place an ad on one of the pet adoption websites as a first point of call, with rescues as the last resort? Is that right?


----------



## sammy xx

I wouldn't let her go to just anybody to be honest you would ideally need to do a homecheck on the new owners or even better do you have cats protection in Wales if so they may be able to help you out as a direct home well o think that's what its called so she's up on there website


----------



## Webcat

Yes, I'd want to feel confident that her new home was suitable.

Do you think there'd be any benefit to playing down or even not mentioning that she's a bengal? I know bengals aren't as exclusive as they once were, but I'd want to be sure that anyone acquiring her was going to do so purely because they wanted to give a home to a cat and not for any other ulterior motive - not that she's breeding age, but still.


----------



## sammy xx

I personally wouldn't mention she's a Bengal to be honest


----------



## Charity

If you post a photo with your advert, which most people want to see, any person who knows cats will know its a Bengal.


----------



## Webcat

She's actually not too obviously bengal-like - not an early generation. But very pretty all the same.


----------



## Erenya

Where abouts are you in South Wales - There's a very very very slim chance I may know of an elderly couple who could be looking for an older cat...


----------



## sammy xx

Any more news on this?


----------



## Webcat

Erenya said:


> Where abouts are you in South Wales - There's a very very very slim chance I may know of an elderly couple who could be looking for an older cat...


Hi Erenya (and Sammy). Thanks for your posts. I'm about a 20 minute drive from Cardiff.

I'm not certain I'll be parting with her yet - going to do a bit of research into pet-friendly rented accommodation and see how prevalent it is. But I will keep you posted.


----------



## Paddypaws

Webcat said:


> I'm not certain I'll be parting with her yet - going to do a bit of research into pet-friendly rented accommodation and see how prevalent it is. But I will keep you posted.


I am not for a moment suggesting you lie about having a cat when looking for a rental....but neither would I mention it too soon in the negotiations. When you do bring it up, stress that she is 'very old' and offer an extra amount of deposit or to pay for professional clean and flea treatment when you leave.


----------



## Webcat

Paddypaws said:


> I am not for a moment suggesting you lie about having a cat when looking for a rental....but neither would I mention it too soon in the negotiations. When you do bring it up, stress that she is 'very old' and offer an extra amount of deposit or to pay for professional clean and flea treatment when you leave.


Thanks Paddypaws. I will bear this in mind.


----------

